# Lakers vs Blazers game thread



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Well here we go. Lets hope the young guys play well tonight. :banana: :banana:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Did anybody else notice how Pritchard said that he was going to be busy watching the ncaa tournament to see who they would be drafting play 3 or 4 times? Isn't he basically let slip that we are not drafting a euro?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Starters: Blkae, Dixon, Skinner, Viktor, Zach


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Farg thats disappointing!! :curse:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

oh man nice play zbo and blake


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Dear Nate,

We are rebuilding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stop playing Juan Dixon over Martell


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Blake has been playing pretty well so far. Outlaw in..Kryapa out...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wow telfair is having a huge quarter


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Good first half.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Stars of the first half?

I vote for the PG, Telfair and Blake. How often do does that happen?


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Stars of the first half?
> 
> I vote for the PG, Telfair and Blake. How often do does that happen?


I agree - with honorable mention to Skinner who his working hard out there.


----------



## AsTheBlazersTurn (Mar 1, 2006)

hasoos said:


> Did anybody else notice how Pritchard said that he was going to be busy watching the ncaa tournament to see who they would be drafting play 3 or 4 times? Isn't he basically let slip that we are not drafting a euro?


Not necessary. Just because he say's that he is going to scout the NCAA tournament this year does not mean that we will be for sure drafting a ncaa player. I think he just means that is one opinion and route that they could go. NBA teams look at both Euro and NCAA players for the draft.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

southnc said:


> I agree - with honorable mention to Skinner who his working hard out there.


 20 mins in the first half. I knew the Bllazers missed Joel, but maybe I underestimated how much they missed him . . . I know it's only one half, but I'll take anything to get excited about


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Did anybody else notice how Pritchard said that he was going to be busy watching the ncaa tournament to see who they would be drafting play 3 or 4 times? Isn't he basically let slip that we are not drafting a euro?


 It's tough to say because Blazers could end up with anywhere between the 1-6 pick. But I always try to read between the lines and it is an intersting tought.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Good run for the young gunz so far. Outlaw had 2 excellent defensive plays in the first half. Telfair, excellent, good to see him finishing. Martell-Would you please give this guy the ball more? Pleeeeeze. :biggrin: 

:clown: 

:banana:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Telfair's looking good shooting wise..Anyone care to fill me in on how he got it? Driving? Shooting? I had to run some errands.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Did anybody else notice how Pritchard said that he was going to be busy watching the ncaa tournament to see who they would be drafting play 3 or 4 times? Isn't he basically let slip that we are not drafting a euro?


I dont think it meant anything because a couple of games ago Nash said that he and Pritchard were going to the euro playoffs to see players they may be interested in drafting. And at that time, he also said that they would be going to a couple of non tourny games to catch players that would not be in the playoffs. Sounds to me like the field is wide open to them and they are just concentrating on scouting all possibilities right now.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Telfair's looking good shooting wise..Anyone care to fill me in on how he got it? Driving? Shooting? I had to run some errands.


Driving and finishing!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Driving and finishing!


Sweet, I told you guys. Once Bassy gets better at finishing, it'd be easy for him to score 15ppg, and he already has 8 in 8 minutes. Looks like another good game for Telfair, he really deserves a start..


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

kevin has already done 2 scouting trips to europe i am sure he watched bargnani or tiago

but go guys go!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

lol on man the radio guys just called cook baby same bowie lol 

i havent laugh that hard in a long time


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

2-2 3's for z-bo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Kwame: "Maybe I can catch this pass with my face!" 

barfo


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

kawame getting knocked out on playing dodge ball lol 

geez zbo? 2 3pointers? unreal!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

thats cool.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

just gvot home from gym to see Victor get an awesome block, zbo hit two 3's in a row plus a free throw and then Victor get ran over by odom. Looks promising so far.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> kawame getting knocked out on playing dodge ball lol
> 
> geez zbo? 2 3pointers? unreal!


Zach's got his game on ATM. blew Kawame away on the double team.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Dixon needs to sit. He's the only one that is tanking it. should have hit TO on the trailer the first time.

And he sits. Telfair in at the 2? Why not webster? mnstm


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Where'd Zach come from? Nice dish by Travis.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Why was Telfair put in at the 2 min. mark? If he had 8 points, why didn't he and Jack get put in a little earlier. I thought for sure Nate would sub when they were doing bad before Dixon got the 3 point play. Great game to watch right now though.

Just gotta hold Kobe, come on boys.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

McMillan is so ****ing frustrating. Puts Webster in there for how long before he takes him out? Same thing with Telfair? Incompetence imo.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Outlaws motor is running tonight! I have noticed that the last few games he is starting to play with more intensity and mixing it up some on the inside. Sometimes he just thinks a little bit faster then he moves though :biggrin:


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Its nice that were winning and all..

but I wish we we would just roll with a single lineup and STICK TO IT. telfair and martell starting, and being in the game when its important.

yes, blake and dixon can get you the win. but if we keep jumbling up lineups like this were never going to be consistent.


...if we were in the playoff hunt i wouldnt be saying this, but im looking years down the road here. whats best for then.

oh well, it is nice to win. hopefully we will pull this out.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

antonio harvey is total garbage

"put this one in the freezer cause the butter isnt melted"

i mean , wtf? please..... get ........ rid ...... of ....... him.......


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

BlayZa said:


> antonio harvey is total garbage
> 
> "put this one in the freezer cause the butter isnt melted"
> 
> i mean , wtf? please..... get ........ rid ...... of ....... him.......


lol 
that rocks!! I will use that at work tomorrow.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

BlayZa said:


> antonio harvey is total garbage
> 
> "put this one in the freezer cause the butter isnt melted"
> 
> i mean , wtf? please..... get ........ rid ...... of ....... him.......



haha...probably a tribut to chick hearn's "put this game in the fridge..."


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> McMillan is so ****ing frustrating. Puts Webster in there for how long before he takes him out? Same thing with Telfair? Incompetence imo.


W.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Nate is very frusterating. Why is it that if Martell or Telfair make a little mistake they get yanked, but if Juan or Darius do something stupid they stay in the game. 

And before anyone comes to his defense, the last play that Miles made was lucky. He didn't move his feet and played defense with his hands which is poor.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

oh man that was great we could lose all the rest of the games and i wont care cus we are 2-1 in the series today


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I almost like Antonio harvey, his quotes are nearly in the same qalaxy as Hunter S. Thompson material.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> oh man that was great we could lose all the rest of the games and i wont care cus we are 2-1 in the series today



hahah....lakers suck to lose to a pathetic team like us (according to their Play by play announcers)... :banana:


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

"My name is Zach Randolph and my favorite food is friiiieed chick'n"

oh man that was hilarious.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I only caught the last 6:00 or so, but I seriously went crazy in my living room when Darius stole that ball to seal the game.

It's moments like that that keep me coming back. Who cares if the franchise is in disarray? Who cares if they just aren't any good? Yeah tomorrow I will go back to lamenting the diarray the Blazers are mired in, but tonight ... they won tonight, and little plays like Darius stealing the ball or Blake knocking down a big jumper are just moments of total beauty. Good times all around.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

actually misheard

"put this one in the freezer cause the butter is melted and the sodapop aint cold"

even more ridiculous but there you go lol


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Fork said:


> W.


BARELY. And do you know why barely? Because we went away from what worked and that was Telfair, Blake, Outlaw, Webster, and Zach. Zach and Blake made their contributions, even Outlaw played down the stretch which was nice to see but Telfair was kicking *** until he got yanked. We almost lost because we changed our formula in the second half.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Nate is very frusterating. Why is it that if Martell or Telfair make a little mistake they get yanked, but if Juan or Darius do something stupid they stay in the game.
> 
> And before anyone comes to his defense, the last play that Miles made was lucky. He didn't move his feet and played defense with his hands which is poor.


I'm afraid it was more than a "little" mistake. They did not play well in the 4th qtr at all, which is why they were yanked. But, atleast they had the very good second quarter performance to build on.

Another clutch game by Blake, who played a complete game, by keeping Kobe in check and making good decisions on the offensive end.

Say what you want about Darius, but he may have had the biggest play of the game with the late steal and dunk.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

southnc said:


> I'm afraid it was more than a "little" mistake. They did not play well in the 4th qtr at all, which is why they were yanked. But, atleast they had the very good second quarter performance to build on.
> 
> Another clutch game by Blake, who played a complete game, by keeping Kobe in check and making good decisions on the offensive end.
> 
> Say what you want about Darius, but he may have had the biggest play of the game with the late steal and dunk.




LOL how many minutes combined did Webster and Telfair get in the 4th quarter? I hope you would find it hard pressed to find where they "did not play well" You have to be given time to not play well. Darius got lucky period.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Nate is very frusterating. Why is it that if Martell or Telfair make a little mistake they get yanked, but if Juan or Darius do something stupid they stay in the game.


Yeah, Nate seems to favor the "older" guys.. Even though Juan made a couple key layups down the stretch, he gave up just as much on the defensive end, not even guarding Smush Parker at times.
But it's always nice to get a W against the Lakers. Good game, I wish Blake would be a little more aggressive to take his shot when he's open, but he was clutch tonight.
The crowd was great, even though there were tons of Laker bandwagoners where I sat.
I don't understand those people, especially the ones that sport the Lakers jerseys, guys and girls, but spend most of their time on their cell phone text messaging people or getting up and walking around, not even watching the game. Those aren't "fans" at all.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> LOL how many minutes combined did Webster and Telfair get in the 4th quarter? I hope you would find it hard pressed to find where they "did not play well" You have to be given time to not play well. Darius got lucky period.


 Time enough when you nearly blow a 16 pt lead. That will get you yanked every time.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Man, I would "kill" for a video of the pass bouncing off of Kwame's face, when he was day-dreaming in the post. Anyone....???? :gopray: 

Man, that was priceless. :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

anyone notice how brian got a little excited when darius stole the ball?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

southnc said:


> Time enough when you nearly blow a 16 pt lead. That will get you yanked every time.



Telfair and Webster were not in at that time


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Telfair and Webster were not in at that time


From ESPN:
12:00 Start of the 4th Quarter
11:45 63-77 Martell Webster personal foul (Luke Walton draws the foul) 
11:40 63-77 Sebastian Telfair personal foul (Brian Cook draws the foul) 
11:26 Brian Cook makes 20-foot jumper 65-77 
11:06 65-77 Darius Miles bad pass (Lamar Odom steals) 
11:00 Lamar Odom makes dunk (Luke Walton assists) 67-77 
10:45 67-77 Martell Webster misses jumper 
10:42 Smush Parker defensive rebound 67-77 
10:33 Devean George misses 24-foot three point jumper 67-77 
10:32 67-77 Sebastian Telfair defensive rebound 
10:27 67-77 Jarrett Jack turnover 
10:27 67-77 Travis Outlaw enters the game for Martell Webster 
10:11 Brian Cook makes 17-foot jumper (Lamar Odom assists) 69-77 
9:53 69-79 Darius Miles makes 20-foot jumper (Jarrett Jack assists) 
9:37 Lamar Odom lost ball (Darius Miles steals) 69-79 
9:30 69-79 Sebastian Telfair turnover 
9:11 Brian Cook makes jumper (Luke Walton assists) 71-79 
9:11 71-79 Travis Outlaw loose ball foul (2nd personal foul) 
9:11 71-79 Travis Outlaw turnover 
9:11 71-79 Travis Outlaw away from ball foul (Luke Walton draws the foul) 
9:11 Luke Walton makes free throw 1 of 1 72-79 
8:57 72-79 Travis Outlaw defensive rebound 
8:57 72-79 Travis Outlaw traveling 
8:57 72-79 Official timeout 
8:57 72-79 Steve Blake enters the game for Jarrett Jack 
8:57 72-79 Juan Dixon enters the game for Sebastian Telfair 


Which game were you watching? :whatever:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

southnc said:


> From ESPN:
> 12:00 Start of the 4th Quarter
> 11:45 63-77 Martell Webster personal foul (Luke Walton draws the foul)
> 11:40 63-77 Sebastian Telfair personal foul (Brian Cook draws the foul)
> ...



So the Blazers lost 4 of their 14 point lead with Webster, and 7 of it with Telfair. NOT 16, and combined they missed 2 shots in that 3 minute span......3 minutes???????? 1 1/2 for Webster.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> So the Blazers lost 4 of their 14 point lead with Webster, and 7 of it with Telfair. NOT 16, and combined they missed 2 shots in that 3 minute span......3 minutes???????? 1 1/2 for Webster.


 I said nearly blew a 16 pt lead. But this is a silly argument. The point was the trend was not good; they team on the floor looked lost. So, the coach made the right decision and made a change, which reversed the trend.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

southnc said:


> I said nearly blew a 16 pt lead. But this is a silly argument. The point was the trend was not good; they team on the floor looked lost. So, the coach made the right decision and made a change, which reversed the trend.




My problem with the decision is only this. Why those guys and not the ones that were the problem at the time like Miles etc.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't think everyone needs to SHUT UP cuz there's not much reason to complain about Nate's rotation tonight. 

I thought he did a good job playing his starters with the most minutes. Hmmmm novel concept, isn't that what most teams do? And it worked. 

They got into their groove and he used the bench players as sparks to come in and provide some omph when it was needed and then took them out when they got sloopy and put his starters back in. 

Helllooooo people we WON A GAME!!  First one in 10 to say the least and it's also the first one in 10 he's played his starters more than the bench instead of the equal minutes to everyone syndrome. hmmmm coincidence? I dunno.......


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Webster did make a couple mistakes there, but it's not like Dixon wasn't attempting to cough up the lead the entire game with his below average shooting and piss poor defense. Nate is still having flashbacks of Dixon shooting lights out in December and must be thinking the next time he puts Dixon in it will all come back.

I'd love to see Webster get more minutes, and I hate seeing any young player get yanked so quickly because nothing shatters confidence quicker than feeling like your coach doesn't believe in you.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Tince said:


> Webster did make a couple mistakes there, but it's not like Dixon wasn't attempting to cough up the lead the entire game with his below average shooting and piss poor defense. Nate is still having flashbacks of Dixon shooting lights out in December and must be thinking the next time he puts Dixon in it will all come back.


I agree. Dixon makes me ill sometimes, watching him trying to be the hero. While I commend him for having the courage to take big shots, much of the time he doesn't make 'em. 
Oh well, Blazers won. San Antonio game on Saturday should be ... fun...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

southnc said:


> I said nearly blew a 16 pt lead. But this is a silly argument. The point was the trend was not good; they team on the floor looked lost. So, the coach made the right decision and made a change, which reversed the trend.


Looking at what you post that was at the end of the 3rd quarter and they were up by 14. Obviously the lead lost was when they were out, not when they were in. Telfair was not only getting by his man with ease he was finishing! He did have 2 TOs to 1 assist, but he was also 4 of 6 from the field in 13 mins and I felt deserve more time. I was at the game and was wondering if he got hurt or something. During the 4th quarter especially near the end we got conservative and that was why we lost the lead. It looked like no one wanted to take the shot. Webster was 2 of 3 from the 3 point line and 2 of 4 over all in 14 mins so he certainly wasn't hurting us on the offense though both may have been making mistakes on D.

Zach really disappointed me. In the clutch he couldn't hit two FTs to give us chulupas! I decided to add a just kidding in case someone thought I was serious.

Boy, do I like Skinner! I hate losing Monia but Skinner is going to help us on the floor as well as in a leadership role.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

bballchik said:


> I don't think everyone needs to SHUT UP cuz there's not much reason to complain about Nate's rotation tonight.
> 
> I thought he did a good job playing his starters with the most minutes. Hmmmm novel concept, isn't that what most teams do? And it worked.
> 
> ...


Hey, you shut up, I mean how rude. What do you think this board is for? For just posting stuff you like to hear? You think Nate did a good rotation, fine, that's your opinion and you are welcome to it just like anyone that didn't like his rotation is welcome to their opinion. We got the win and I'm very happy about it but it shouldn't have been close and might not have been if Telfair had played more. Of course we might have lost it if he played, but there's nothing wrong with speculating about it.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

bballchik said:


> I don't think everyone needs to SHUT UP cuz there's not much reason to complain about Nate's rotation tonight.
> 
> *I thought he did a good job playing his starters with the most minutes. Hmmmm novel concept, isn't that what most teams do? And it worked.
> 
> ...


What she said (bold emphasis is mine not hers).


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

no more maryland backcourt please! more bassy n martel!


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Telfair got yanked in the fourth because all season long when we've gone into the fourth quarter with a lead it's been Telfair's lack of savvy that has been a major reason why we usually cough up those leads. It's not entirely his fault, but as the point guard he is the one responsible for keeping the team playing in a heady manner. 

If it hurts his confidence so be it. This isn't grammar school, this is the NBA, and if he wasn't ready for it then he should have gone to college. If Telfair really is a baller he'll overcome these obstacles and improve his game to the point where Nate can't take him out. End of story.

As for Webster, he did get yanked fast, but he made some mental errors and that's the way it goes when you're greener than grass. 

Sure Dixon gets more slack than Webster, but that's life. The new guy at work has a shorter leash. You have to prove yourself before management trusts you, and is willing to give you the breaks. That's true in most any proffession.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

skinner it seems gets a lot of respect from our younger guys playing 8 years and I think his Offensive style was been something we have missed.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Was at the game, and.....

Zach shooting threes??? HOLY SMOKES! 

Miles -- no effort....

Outlaw -- damn made me go O.O

Blake -- 19pts clutch shooting, THATS why he starts over Telfair.

Dixon -- blah...

Telfair -- good, but blake was hot.....and thats what counts.

SKINNER! -- helz yah, about time we got some heart!!

And i wish i saw more martel, BUT this is the lakers and we HAVE to win....

by the way, i wanted my chalupas....and Zach screwed us!!!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Caught it on the radio (in between the hate screamer that fades in). 
First, if anyone has a video I would be happy to trade some brownies for a copy. Please PM.
Second, I loved hearing Wheels & Antonio say they wish the team could play the Lakers every game. Sure, they'd be in the playoffs.
Third, it shows this team does not lack talent. They do lack motivation and cohesiveness; when they show it in glimpses they win or at least make a damn good show.
Fourth, I'm curious, was the owner at the game?
Fifth, we know that Chris Paul would have done better ... oops :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The main thing I took from this game tonight is that the team will compete if its motor is running. Most of the players were fairly emotional tonight, and I think that it might just be years of facing Kobe and the Lakers as division rivals which helped bring it out in them. 

Nates rotation last night was based upon mixing it up and not letting LA get comfortable with who was in the game and to keep them off balance. Often it wasn't about who was hot and who was not, it was about keeping LA confused on both ends of the court. Nate did an excellent job of keeping them off balance so they would not know where their mismatches were. While I would have been happier with the young guys getting more minutes, it was good to see a solid team effort for a change. 

Outlaw was very agressive tonight, and I believe he thrives in a system where they play man to man defense, not zone. In zones he gets confused easier, but if in man to man, he knows who he is guarding and does a pretty good job sticking to them. As long as he stays close, his long arms and good jumping ability give him a good chance to alter a play. The main things I have picked up on is now he is getting into the paint and competing more down there, he is reacting as a shot blocker off the ball, and he is lurking a little bit more (The steal from Kobe in transition was an excellent pick.) Now if he could just learn how to finish in traffic, that would rock.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

skinner it seems gets a lot of respect from our younger guys playing 8 years and I think his Offensive style was been something we have missed.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

crandc said:


> Caught it on the radio (in between the hate screamer that fades in).
> First, if anyone has a video I would be happy to trade some brownies for a copy. Please PM.
> Second, I loved hearing Wheels & Antonio say they wish the team could play the Lakers every game. Sure, they'd be in the playoffs.
> Third, it shows this team does not lack talent. They do lack motivation and cohesiveness; when they show it in glimpses they win or at least make a damn good show.
> ...


Paul Allen was not at the game last night. He's been a no-show more than ever this season.


----------



## chevelle (Feb 8, 2004)

wastro said:


> Paul Allen was not at the game last night. He's been a no-show more than ever this season.


He probably was told by his financial advisors not to show up to games lately. Hell, he listens to them for everything else and look at the situation they got him in. 

Honestly, do you think he would have the balls to show up after announcing he's thinking about selling the team?

I think not :dead:


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

blue32 said:


> Blake -- 19pts clutch shooting, THATS why he starts over Telfair.
> 
> Telfair -- good, but blake was hot.....and thats what counts.


Actually the difference in minutes was quite high. If you extrapolated Telfair's time to the same as Blake he also ends up with a similar number of points.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

true, but the difference between blake and telfair yesterday wasnt just that. Blake can hit the mid-range jumper of the first step and screens. Telfair doesnt, and often times when he does hit the rim on a drive he doesnt finish.....

Also, telfair doesnt pass-out of the drive as much as blake, at least last night.


i love both those guys and would love to see them flourish but i definitely recognize a better team-offensive flow with Blake in there with all the games so far.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> Actually the difference in minutes was quite high. If you extrapolated Telfair's time to the same as Blake he also ends up with a similar number of points.


I honestly think that a big reason why Telfair didn't play as many minutes as he could've/should've/would've, is because our SG and SF's defense is so bad.

There's a reason why Blake has to be on Kobe, and it's not necessarily because his defense is so great. It's because his defense is better than Dixon, Webster and Darius's. Especially Dixons. 

I think if we had a decent defending SG today (maybe in the future, it'll be Webster) you could play either Telfair or Blake (or Jack) interchangablely last night. But since Dixon couldn't guard Kobe if Kobe was asleep, and Darius sometimes plays defense LIKE he's asleep, and Viktor has Turiafs disease, your next best 'option', is Blake.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Foulzilla said:


> Actually the difference in minutes was quite high. If you extrapolated Telfair's time to the same as Blake he also ends up with a similar number of points.



The other question is, which Steve Blake is going to show up? The one that makes no impact on the game, or the one that plays well? It seems like you have a lights on or lights off scenario, and you never know what your going to get from night to night. Bigger, physical PG give Blake more problems, and seem to take him off his game if they attack at the offensive end. The other thing to think about is, Blake is much more dependant on screens to make anything happen, so in scenarios where guys like Joel are out, he is less effective as well. Skinner has helped free him up over the last few games, and he has been shooting because the coaches told him he needed to in order to make the defense play honest.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

I nearly felt sorry for enjoying the Blazers knocking the Lakers out of the eight playoff spot last night but I couldn't.

I'd like to think the Blazers could be the thorn in the foot of the playoff teams if nothing more.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Lets not forget, Blake helped Kobe go 0-6 from behind the arc........i dont think Bassy could pull that off...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Blake can shoot, but that's it. Bassy just brings that extra "gear" to the game when he comes in. There is no one in the L that can stop him from going to the hoop when he wants to, which makes the pick n roll that much more effective. Now, Sebastian does need to work on that jumper of his, but right now I like how he is playing. I really think Steve Blake is expendable, because I love Bassy's lightning quickness and Jack's tough D and midrange game.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

On another note, I am really getting tired of Juan Dixon. Mainly because he is taking away minutes from Martell, but he just has a piss poor shot selection. He needs to be used more like Eddie House and come off of the bench and give us a lift. I am so sick and tired of having such a small backcourt out there, it is just too damn easy to exploit.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Blake can shoot, but that's it. Bassy just brings that extra "gear" to the game when he comes in. There is no one in the L that can stop him from going to the hoop when he wants to, which makes the pick n roll that much more effective. Now, Sebastian does need to work on that jumper of his, but right now I like how he is playing. I really think Steve Blake is expendable, because I love Bassy's lightning quickness and Jack's tough D and midrange game.


Blake can also pass. And Blake does a very good job of taking care of the ball. And apparently Blake can defend - while it may not be the greatest he must be one of our better defenders in the guard corp since he got the Kobe job. So let's see, all he can do is shoot, pass, and defend. Yeah, I agree with you, that's horrible. :biggrin: 

Blake shoots to open up his "driving" game, which I admit isn't great. Telfair drives to open up his "shooting" game, which also isn't great. It's improved, but it's not great. For outside shooting I think he's better as a "I'm open in the corner" kind of guy than a fake-drive-then-shoot guy, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> On another note, I am really getting tired of Juan Dixon. Mainly because he is taking away minutes from Martell, but he just has a piss poor shot selection. He needs to be used more like Eddie House and come off of the bench and give us a lift. I am so sick and tired of having such a small backcourt out there, it is just too damn easy to exploit.



I don't know what the heck is up with Juan or why he's in there...late last night the only thing worse than seeing Zach do his best Rasheed impersonation was Juan doing his best Juan impersonation.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

on a side note i was really impressed with Zach's low post fake-out late in the third quarter i think....


holy smokes, i thought all he knew was the three-step and shoot!

way to go zbo!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

blue32 said:


> Lets not forget, Blake helped Kobe go 0-6 from behind the arc........i dont think Bassy could pull that off...


Did Blake make Kobe go 0 for 6, or did Kobe make Kobe go 0 for 6. There is forcing misses, and there is just missing.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Did Blake make Kobe go 0 for 6, or did Kobe make Kobe go 0 for 6. There is forcing misses, and there is just missing.


But if it was Telfair, it'd be Telfair's superhuman defense, right? Please...I think we can all agree it is a combination of the two w/ Blake and Kobe.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

yakbladder said:


> But if it was Telfair, it'd be Telfair's superhuman defense, right? Please...I think we can all agree it is a combination of the two w/ Blake and Kobe.


why is Blakes defense so suspect if we're playing anyone else but Kobe?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Hap said:


> why is Blakes defense so suspect if we're playing anyone else but Kobe?


I never said Blake's defense was suspect. I just said, along the lines of a post you made earlier, that out of the guard contingent Blake must have some defensive ability since he was chosen to guard Kobe.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

yakbladder said:


> I never said Blake's defense was suspect. I just said, along the lines of a post you made earlier, that out of the guard contingent Blake must have some defensive ability since he was chosen to guard Kobe.


it's because he was the lesser of 3 evils.

Darius sleep walking on D, Dixon getting posted up, or Blake actually trying.

and my point was that if Blakes defense is so good against Kobe, why is is suspect against OTHER players then?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Hap said:


> it's because he was the lesser of 3 evils.
> 
> Darius sleep walking on D, Dixon getting posted up, or Blake actually trying.
> 
> and my point was that if Blakes defense is so good against Kobe, why is is suspect against OTHER players then?


Actually the lesser of even more evils than that or else someone else would've started and been guarding Kobe.

I think almost everyone on the team has suspect defense. The original point was that the only thing Blake can do was shoot. This is simply not true.


----------



## EastCoastBlazer (Jan 17, 2006)

I am very surprised to read so many critical comments of Steve Blake after last night's performance. This guy is leading the NBA in assist to turnover ratio and does an excellent job running the show. Last night he drove Kobe crazy on the defensive end to boot. There is no question in my mind that the Blazers are a better team with SB on the floor than with Telfair. This seems to be one of those style over substance situations. 

Now to Juan. I'm shocked to see how little confidence he is playing with right now. Clearly Webster deserves more minutes than Juan right now. However, I think that Nate has commented on how well Blake and Dixon play together so he is more comfortable with two guys who know each other so well during the home stretch of games. I'm not saying I agree with Nate, but that is probably his line of thinking.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Why does it have to be Blake OR Telfair in? Telfair has played SG while Blake is playing PG. Blake could have still stayed on Kobe on D. I don't know how well Telfair would have done defending his man but I think he would have help the team more than Dixon. I'm not really *****ing about Nate's rotation, I'm just surprised he didn't use Telfair in the 4th when they were having problems scoring.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> no more maryland backcourt please! more bassy n martel!


Yes it truly is a shame Blake played a lot during the Laker game since he played so poorly and almost lost the game for us.  



> 'The Laker crusher'
> Steve Blake came up big against the Lakers again last night, and the L.A. Times took notice:
> 
> They no longer have the "Kobe Stopper," Ruben Patterson, who was traded to Denver last month, but they apparently do have the Laker Crusher, in Blake.
> ...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

it's almost like playermaker has returned.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Target said:


> I nearly felt sorry for enjoying the Blazers knocking the Lakers out of the eight playoff spot last night but I couldn't.
> 
> I'd like to think the Blazers could be the thorn in the foot of the playoff teams if nothing more.


Obviously I'm glad we beat the Lakers. But my biggest concern, even greater than how many ping pong balls we end up with, is that I hope to god the Lakers don't get any. Please, let the Lakers squeek into the playoffs, where they will be summarily destroyed. I don't want them to have even the remotist chance of a top lotto pick, in this or any other year. I want them to stay just the way they are. Forever.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Bert said:


> Obviously I'm glad we beat the Lakers. But my biggest concern, even greater than how many ping pong balls we end up with, is that I hope to god the Lakers don't get any. Please, let the Lakers squeek into the playoffs, where they will be summarily destroyed. I don't want them to have even the remotist chance of a top lotto pick, in this or any other year. I want them to stay just the way they are. Forever.


the only way they get their pick this year is if they miss the playoffs and get a top 10 pick.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Steve Blake the Laker Crusher? nah nah it's THE KOBE KILLER.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Steve Blake the Laker Crusher? nah nah it's THE KOBE KILLER.


To me, so far, it isn't too much different from the duels he used to have with Jason (Jay) Williams back in the ACC. For example, Duke wouldn't have won at Maryland on January 27, 2001 had Blake not fouled out of the game with :54 left in regulation. I'm convinced of this. Blake and Williams had some memorable matchups in their college days, and back then Williams was regarded more widely as the "better" guard in the ACC.

Now, this season, has emerged Blake, as an NBA starting guard, an anti-star perhaps, dueling with arguably one of the best players anywhere and a certified superstar. And the underrated, sorta nerdy looking (sorry it had to be said for effect) guard from Portland by way of Maryland and Florida really holding his own. And victorious against the almighty Kobe not once but twice now this season.

I'm pretty sure there will be more memorable matchups between Bryant and Blake in the coming seasons.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Blazer Bert said:


> Obviously I'm glad we beat the Lakers. But my biggest concern, even greater than how many ping pong balls we end up with, is that I hope to god the Lakers don't get any. Please, let the Lakers squeek into the playoffs, where they will be summarily destroyed. I don't want them to have even the remotist chance of a top lotto pick, in this or any other year. I want them to stay just the way they are. Forever.


 Nah, what I'd like to see is this headline, following our next laker game: "Lakers knocked out of playoff contention by Blazers" :biggrin:


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

soonerterp said:


> To me, so far, it isn't too much different from the duels he used to have with Jason (Jay) Williams back in the ACC. For example, Duke wouldn't have won at Maryland on January 27, 2001 had Blake not fouled out of the game with :54 left in regulation. I'm convinced of this. Blake and Williams had some memorable matchups in their college days, and back then Williams was regarded more widely as the "better" guard in the ACC.
> 
> Now, this season, has emerged Blake, as an NBA starting guard, an anti-star perhaps, dueling with arguably one of the best players anywhere and a certified superstar. And the underrated, sorta nerdy looking (sorry it had to be said for effect) guard from Portland by way of Maryland and Florida really holding his own. And victorious against the almighty Kobe not once but twice now this season.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there will be more memorable matchups between Bryant and Blake in the coming seasons.


 :yes: I so remember the Maryland Duke fuels and you're right, NO ONE in the ACC could stop Jason Williams besides Blake. 

And I agree with you that the anti star Blake is a lot better than people think and he will continue to rise and give super stars like Kobe a lot of trouble with his tenacity and determination.


----------

